# Nearly Half of Honey Tested Contains Mostly Rice Syrup, Wheat Syrup or Sugar Beet Syr



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Nearly Half of Honey Tested Contains Mostly Rice Syrup, Wheat Syrup or Sugar Beet Syrup
https://returntonow.net/2019/04/21/...9i6dRYwUj8bowLwIkg7dSJvnfOUaKNNG-BLDjmTCxJZwA


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Wow!
One more reason to keep doing what I have been doing - just own the actual bees.
Never understood how honey in Walmart is so cheap.
It can't be, if it is for real.


----------



## edzkoda (Aug 9, 2014)

Definitly a word that needs to be spread. Thank you for posting this


----------

